# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  6.10.1976

## Erwin

1-2 Wochen vor dem 6.Okt. 1976 war ich im Iran, ich hatte eine Woche Urlaub in Chalus am Kaspischen Meer gemacht. Am Abend des 5.Okt. flog ich gegen Mitternacht von Teheran Richtung Bangkok, von dort wollte ich am nächsten Tag nach Saigon weiterfliegen. Als wir ein paar Stunden im Flugzeug saßen, hörten wir plötzlich eine Durchsage, es sei nicht sicher, ob wir in Don Muang landen könnten, eventuell würden wir nach Penang umgeleitet. Ein, zwei Stunden später hieß es dann, dass wir doch in Bangkok landen könnten.  Eigentlich wollte ich in Bangkok eine Nacht verbringen und am nächsten Morgen weiterfliegen, aber ich hatte Angst und bin auf dem Rat einiger Passagiere hin, die wie ich weiterfliegen wollten, im Flughafen geblieben.  Es hat mich immer interessiert, was genau an jenem Tag in Bangkok passiert ist, und ich habe alle Quellen, die ich darüber finden konnte, gesammelt. 
In der Nacht vom 5./6. Okt. 1976 hatten sich ca. 4—5000 Studenten in der Thammasat Universität versammelt. Sie wollten –friedfertig- demonstrieren gegen die Rückkehr des früheren Diktators Thanom Kittikachon, der seit 1973 in Boston im Exil gelebt hatte. Frühmorgens hatten  Militär und Polizei die Universität umstellt. Um 5.30 Uhr wurde eine Rakete in die Studentenmenge geschossen, wodurch 4 Studenten getötet und viele verwundet wurden. Anschließend wurden die Uni und alle Gebäude, in denen man Studenten vermutete, ununterbrochen beschossen, was bis ca. 9 Uhr dauerte.  Einige Studenten fing man ein und lynchte sie auf der Stelle. Zwei wurden gefoltert, an Bäumen am Rande vom Sanam Luang aufgehängt, nach ihrem Tode wurden sie –an den Bäumen hängend- noch ausgepeitscht. Eine Studentin wurde gejagt, bis sie hinfiel, sie wurde dann gefoltert, bis sie starb. In einer Straße nahebei (gegenüber der Uni) wurden drei Studenten bewusstlos geschlagen, aufeinandergeschichtet, mit Benzin übergossen und angezündet. Dazu klatschten viele Zuschauer Beifall, junge wie alte. Meine Frau, damals noch Studentin, und ihre jüngere Schwester, waren zu der Zeit auf dem Sanam Luang und haben die Ereignisse mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Als sie von Flugzeugen, die über den Sanam Luang flogen, beschossen wurden, sind sie weggelaufen und schnellstmöglich mit dem Bus nach Hause (Sukumvit Soi 10) gefahren.  An einer Stelle wurden 6 Leichen abgelegt und jemand klopfte Pfähle in ihre Brust, als wären sie Satan. Später sprach die Polizei von 43 Toten (auch 2 Polizisten starben) und einigen Hundert Verletzten, aber andere Quellen sprechen von über 100 Toten.
Am Abend des 6.Okt. verübte dann das Militär einen Staatsstreich, Seni Pramoj wurde abgesetzt, Sangad Chaloryu kam an die Macht.
Es hat mich immer interessiert, wie es zu diesem unglaublichen und beschämenden Gewaltausbruch kommen konnte. Eine richtige Antwort habe ich noch nicht gefunden… 
Am 19.Sept. war Thanom aus dem Exil zurückgekehrt. Er sagte, er wolle seinen im Sterben liegenden Vater besuchen und  habe sich entschieden, aller weltlichen Macht zu entsagen und buddhistischer Mönch zu werden. Die Studenten protestierten gegen die Rückkehr Thanoms, weil die von ihm angegebenen Motive nicht echt seien. Die Studenten behaupteten, die Rückkehr Thanoms sei der erste Schritt zu einem Militärcoup. Und in der Tat: Thanoms Vater starb erst 10 Jahre später, und schon im Jan. 1977 legte Thanom die Mönchrobe wieder ab und verlangte die Rückgabe seines gesamten wegen Korruption konfiszierten Vermögens. 
Am 24.Sept. wurden zwei Aktivisten, als sie beim Aufhängen von Postern gegen die Rückkehr Thanoms beobachtet wurden, aufgehängt und (wohl nach ihrem Tod) angezündet. 
Am 4. Okt. führten Studenten, die gegen einen drohenden Militärputsch protestieren wollten,  einen Sketch auf, in dem das Aufhängen der beiden Studenten nachgespielt wurde. 
Am 5. Okt. berichtete das damalige Sprachrohr der extremen Rechten, nämlich die Zeitung Dao Sayam („Stern von Siam“) fälschlich, die Studenten hätten eine Strohpuppe verbrannt, die den Kronprinzen darstellen sollte. Es wurde behauptet, die „kommunistischen“ Studenten wollten die Monarchie zerstören. Auf einmal sollte es also nicht mehr darum gehen, eine Diktatur zu verhindern, sondern das Königtum abzuschaffen! Ein Foto –und Fotos lügen ja nicht- bewies das. Aber später wurde aufgezeigt, dass es sich bei dem Foto um eine Verfälschung handelte. Wer die Fälschung produziert hat, ist nie herausgekommen. Zeitgleich war das Foto auch in der Bangkok Post erschienen.  Erst 20 Jahre später, bei der Erinnerungsfeier an das Massaker, schrieben die Herausgeber der Bangkok Post, sie bedauerten, das Bild veröffentlicht zu haben, bestanden aber darauf, zunächst nicht gewusst zu haben, dass es eine Fälschung war. 
Am Abend des 5. Okt. wurde das in Frage stehende Foto von Dao Sayam in großer Anzahl verteilt, mit dem Aufruf an die Village Scouts und andere rechte Gruppen, gegen die Studenten vorzugehen.  Später bezeugte ein gewisser Akas Chompusak, Zeuge des Staatsanwalts bei einem Prozess im Jahre 1978, dass die „Border Patrol Police“ in Hua Hin kurz nach Mitternacht ohne Erklärung den Befehl erhielt, nach Bangkok zu kommen. Ca. 50-60 Polizisten dieser Gruppe, bewaffnet mit HK33s und jeweils 70-80 Geschossen, trafen um 6 Uhr an der Thammasat Universität ein. Bis heute weiß niemand, wer diese Order gegeben hat. Die Regierung war es jedenfalls nicht.  Diese 50-60 Polizisten und die „Village Scouts“ waren diejenigen, die bei dem Massaker am eifrigsten mitwirkten. 
Man hatte noch versucht (wohl in der Zeit von 2-5 Uhr), die Tragödie aufzuhalten. Studentenvertreter wollten den Premierminister treffen, sie fuhren auch hin, aber die Polizei ließ sie nicht aussteigen, sondern nahm sie unmittelbar in Gewahrsam, so dass es zu dem Treffen überhaupt nicht kam. Wieder ist bis heute unklar, wer genau den Befehl hierzu gegeben hat. 
Premierminister Seni rief das Kabinett zusammen, er wollte, dass man beschloss, den Ausnahmezustand auszurufen, damit alle Menschenansammlungen aufgelöst werden könnten, die Studenten in der Uni, die Polizisten und Village Scouts außerhalb der Uni. Aber gewisse Führer bestimmter Parteien waren gegen diese Maßnahme. Ein hoher Polizeibeamter (Chumpol Lohachala) berichtete dem Kabinett, die Studenten seien schwer bewaffnet.  General Charoenrit argumentierte, jetzt sei die Gelegenheit da, die Studenten und das „Nationale Studentenzentrum“ auszuradieren. 
Das Massaker begann. Später berichtete die Polizei, dass sie bei den Studenten nur drei kleine Pistolen gefunden hätten. 
Später am Nachmittag marschierten die Village Scouts zum Regierungssitz und forderten, die „drei kommunistischen Abgeordneten“ (darunter Chuan Leekphai, der später 2mal Premierminister wurde) entlassen würden. 
Genau um 18 Uhr wurde dann im Fernsehen verkündet, das Militär habe die Macht übernommen, Seni Pramoj war abgesetzt. 
Später wurden von Politikern verschiedene Theorien aufgestellt, wie es zu dem Massaker kommen konnte. Eine Behauptung war, dass die Studenten ein solches Massaker absichtlich herbeiführen wollten, um die Überlebenden zu zwingen, im Dschungel abzutauchen und von dort aus den Kampf gegen das Königtum weiterzuführen.  Es wurde behauptet, die Studentenführer hätten den Studenten die Möglichkeit genommen zu fliehen, um die Brutalität der Polizei, der Village Scouts etc. allen zu verdeutlichen.
Es fällt auf, dass in Thailand kaum je der ernsthafte Versuch gemacht wurde, die Ereignisse korrekt wiederzugeben bzw. zu hinterfragen, wer im Einzelnen die Verantwortung trug.
Erwin
(weiß nicht, wo die richtige Stelle für meinen kleinen Beitrag ist, kann natürlich gern verschoben werden...)

----------


## Enrico

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag. Ich war zu der Zeit gerade 1,5 Jahre alt und meine Eltern bezogen ihre eigene Wohnung, aber das nur am Rande. 

Spitze Erwin [emoji1303]

----------


## wein4tler

Erwin, da gäbe es einige dieser Ereignisse die hinterfragt oder einer Aufklärung bedürften, wer die Verantwortung trug. Das wird aber nie geschehen, weil man daraus wieder irgendeine Beleidigung des thailändischen Volkes ableiten wird. Das Volk wird dann mobilisiert und der Aufklärer zum Verräter deklariert. Hast ja selber bei Deinem Beitrag zu Khun Ying Mo von Korat  geschrieben.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich hielt mich zu der Zeit in Thailand auf, kam von Singapore über Penang, Hat Yai/Songkhla 
und hörte auf auf Ko Samui von diesen Ereignissen.Ich war zu der Zeit 27 , konnte diese Geschenisse aber nicht einordnen,
interessierte mich zu der Zeit nicht für Politik und deren Hintergründe, war nur geschockt was da in Bangkok passierte
und hatte ein mulmiges Gefühl. Wochen später flog ich von Bangkok nach Kalkutta in Indien , alles war aufgeräumt , so als wäre nix geschehen.

----------


## pit

Meine Frau war damals schon als junges Mädel nach Bankok dem Elternhaus im Issan entronnen, um Arbeit zu finden. Sie erzählte mir, dass ein großer Teil der getöteten Studenten auf der Krokodilfarm in Samutprakarn "entsorgt" wurde.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Da gab es mal nen recht ausfuehrlichen Bilderband darüber. 



Aber heut' zutage sucht man eh alles im net.  :Blinzeln: 

Bilder über das "Thammasat-Massaker" findet man unter เหตุการณ์ 6 ตุลา / hedgan hok dtula


auf's bild klicken

TW

----------


## Erwin

Dass Leichen in der Krokodilfarm entsorgt wurden, hatte mir meine Frau auch erzählt. Ich habe es nicht erwähnt, weil ich nicht 100% sicher war, ob diese Aussage nur auf einem Gerücht beruht. Meine Frau sagt, es seien auch Leichen aus Hubschraubern (oder Flugzeugen?) über dem Meer abgeworfen worden...

Ich habe noch weiter gehende Infoirmationen zu diesem Massaker, aber die entsprechenden Publikationen stammen von Thais, die auf Dauer im Ausland leben. Ihre Aussagen erwähnt man in Thailand besser nicht...

Erwin

----------

